# WINGS



## ravenclan (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2020)

bacon wings, oh yeah!


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 25, 2020)

Well..... have you ever tried hog wings?  They are cut from pork shanks and awesome.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Well..... have you ever tried hog wings?  They are cut from pork shanks and awesome.
> View attachment 464616
> 
> View attachment 464617


Never had them but they do look good


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 25, 2020)

They are popular bar munchies, but they fry them.   I have a Sysco connection and they sell 3 different sizes.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 25, 2020)

Sysco connection?

I am emerald green with envy.

John


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 25, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Sysco connection?
> 
> I am emerald green with envy.
> 
> John


Between me and my buddies, we know 4 people that own restaurants, and several chefs or bartenders that work at others, not to mention plumbers and electricians with service contracts at a couple more.   Sysco and US Foods have a monthly minimum. So.... If you know *anybody* that works at a restaurant it's never a big deal to order things through their distributors. Most offer this to their employees anyway.   We just leave a personal check so the money does not go through their business.  This year with all the  restaurant restrictions, some are having a tough time meeting the minimum, so it's really no problem to use their account.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 26, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Between me and my buddies, we know 4 people that own restaurants, and several chefs or bartenders that work at others, not to mention plumbers and electricians with service contracts at a couple more.   Sysco and US Foods have a monthly minimum. So.... If you know *anybody* that works at a restaurant it's never a big deal to order things through their distributors. Most offer this to their employees anyway.   We just leave a personal check so the money does not go through their business.  This year with all the  restaurant restrictions, some are having a tough time meeting the minimum, so it's really no problem to use their account.



I love it when a plan comes together!

Thanks for the advice,

John


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> ever tried hog wings?


Yup . Butcher shop on the south side sells them . They are good . Very tender .


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 26, 2020)

That's a good one.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 26, 2020)

Now if pigs had wings, I'd actually eat wings.
Gary


----------

